# Shipping Boot Emergency!



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

:? I am very sad , confused, and desparate right now ... I have a *HUGE* horse show coming up it's out of state and about 4 hours away. My horse (Dublin) will load fine and all but he doesn't just like to sit and wait in the trailer.... so of course he paws and his knees hit the side of the trailer. I do own shipping boots for him , but they don't fit him correctly and and keep falling off because of the velcro. I am willing to invest in new shipping boots to be sure he is safe. Do you guys have any suggestions of brands of shipping boots or websites to order them off of. BTW he is a perch cross so he takes a big boot preferably with something that covers his hoof.[/b]


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

i got mine off of ebay for like 2 after shipping and all u might try there or teskeys.com


----------



## Findlyminefarmjuniorrider (Dec 21, 2007)

I bought mine from a local tack shop but they are wonderful. they have heavy duty Velcro and cover the hocks, knees and hoofs. I do like to ship and wraps though. They seem to hold up better and not slide around. Good Luck at the horse Show.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea, actually ebay does have a really nice selection. My favorites are the Tomara boots. But with a Perch, you may want to look for draft specific boots.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I would check out Stateline Tack or Jeffersequine there really good and there reasonable


----------

